# Green liquid inside Idolo wing membrane



## animalexplorer (Feb 12, 2011)

My male idol fell on his last molt. He was originally messed up from the beginning with one arm missing. Anyway I'm guessing a vein broke within the wing membrane and what is so interesting is that two blisters have filled with green blood? or I'm guessing that this might be associated with the final colorization of the mantid? I've included an image for viewing. I would like to hear feedback on this and what others might think it is? He is fine, just looks like Jocelyn Wildenstein on a bad hair and make-up day or any other day for that matter. Hopefully I'll be more successful on the next molts.

Paul


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't be 100% sure but there blood is green, so it probably like a blister or blood clot, since its in his wing I don't think it will kill him and he will still get his color, that can take a week or two.

If thats his only defect you should be alright.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should drain it?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 12, 2011)

If I were you I wouldn't mess with it unless he takes a turn for the worse, you may make matters worse do to infection or other unforeseen problems, just keep an eye on him.

I'm no mantis guru by any means, so use your best judgment.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2011)

Sometimes you see this while the wing is forming. It may or may not come out normal. Either way it will go away or dry up.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I've decided to let it take its course. He seems to be doing fine. Hopefully I can get some more and produce a nice looking male.


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't pop it! you run the risk of your mantis bleeding out. Leave it be. Good luck!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 14, 2011)

ismart said:


> Don't pop it! you run the risk of your mantis bleeding out. Leave it be. Good luck!


Agreed. No good can come from popping it!


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 22, 2011)

Well to this day he's doing pretty good. The blood in his wing is still there. It has not dried up at all. Looks like he's carrying around a little donor blood bag.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 26, 2011)

Latest update on my male, he went from L7 to LDead. He was starting to color up too.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 26, 2011)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man  they are a hard to keep going species for some reason?

But hey, you live a learn even if it does suck.

Do you have any more?


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, I have 2 females at L7.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 26, 2011)

animalexplorer said:


> Latest update on my male, he went from L7 to LDead. He was starting to color up too.


I almost snorted yogurt out my nose. "LDead"... brilliant! What a great screen name....


----------



## dgerndt (Mar 1, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I almost snorted yogurt out my nose. "LDead"... brilliant! What a great screen name....


+1 I giggled to myself quietly for "LDead".


----------

